# Fridge/ freezer refused to work temporarily on gas or leccy



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

On our recent trip to Ireland we decided to drive direct from Rosslare to our first campsite at Garrettstown house just outside Kinsale. Garrettstown camp site is a large site with all mod cons. After the first day i noticed that our fridge felt warm and was obviously not working on Electric so I turned to gas and that wouldnt work either. I consulted our Electrolux manuals to find that there was only one dealer in Ireland and his phone was unobtainable. Luckily as a tempory measure I turned to our cool box which runs off 12v or 240v so we were able to cook up all the meats etc that we had in the freezer and decided to buy from day to day. After spending a week on this site waiting for friends we moved on to our next stop on the Beara peninsular and I decided to just try the fridge again, blow me after a few hours it was quite cold and obviously working again, and worked for the rest of our month away.
My question is has anybody else experienced a problem like this. Irelands roads are to put it mildly a tad bumpy, could the rough roads on our journey from the ferry disturbed something in the fridge like gases maybe, and then after a week settling down again allowed it to work? It was very inconvenient and confusing. The last thing you need going wrong is your fridge in the summer months, I hate tea or cornflakes without milk on.
Our second bad experience on that trip was when we arrived at our destination after driving the ring of Kerry ( must be the worst roads in the whole of Ireland) After picking up everything that had jumped off normally safe shelves we noticed that the door handles had shaken loose from our Oven, the screws had come loose and the handles dropped off.
I screwed them back on, the screws actually pass through the glass door.
later that day the missus had the oven on cooking a roast and when it was nearly ready there was an almighty bang and the door shattered into a thousand pieces just like the old windscreens used to. I had obviously tightened the screws too much or the door was slightly ascew and one of the screws was sitting against glass.
I write this just to warn others incase you have the same thing happen.
A new glass door for our bessacarr oven is on order at £127, costly end to our trip.
After driving and staying the length of the south & west coasts I have to say that certain tourist routes like the ring of kerry are vastly overhyped & apart from a short stretch around the point werent worth the diesal, far more scenic I thought was the Beara peninsular & dingle and even more scenic and with far less touristy buses were the roads through Connemara, the burran and Achill island.
In a month touring Ireland ours was the only camper I saw towing a car on an A frame, I would have thought that the very nature of the roads, narrow and bumpy would encourage more people to take their cars for touring around. We were able to visit all sorts of out of the way places I wouldnt dare take the Van.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Just noticed I put this post in the wrong section can somebody move it please. Time for bed Im obviously kernac-erd


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Intermittent*

Hello there,

I would keep an eye on the fridge. As you state "turned fridge to gas" I assume that the unit is manual not AES?

When you turned to gas, did it ignite and get hot through the upper vent?

If the answer is yes, then it is likely that system blocked and has now cleared.

I assume you were not on a 45 degrees slope?

Trev


----------

